# Orange-Ginger Seafood Marinade Recipe TNT



## PA Baker (Feb 8, 2007)

Alix, this isn't the one I was thinking of but we like this on salmon, too.  I'll have to hunt for the "right" one later. 

Mix together:

1/3 c low sodium soy sauce
1/3 c fresh orange juice
¼ c honey
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp garlic powder
1 green onion, finely sliced

Add salmon fillets and marinate.  You can then broil or grill.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2007)

Yum. This looks great PA. I am going to go rummage in my pantry to see if I have all the stuff (sure I do) and maybe give this a go. Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, a few slight modifications to the original. I'll see how it works out. 

Had no green onions so tossed in a tsp of onion powder (Madeleine hates onion bits), squeezed some OJ and tossed in about a tbsp of orange zest too. Used fresh garlic, one clove smashed and smushed into paste. 

I also had to put it in the oven on timer for them as Ken will be picking up the cutie at 5 ish and she needs to be out the door by 6 or so. They'll get home in time to make rice and salad and eat. So, the salmon is in a roasting pan covered in foil. I told Ken to baste it with the liquid when they get home. Hopefully all will be well. Thanks again PA.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 9, 2007)

Let me know how it works out!  I think the zest is a great idea.  The original recipe that I was thinking of (which I still can't find! ) called for a healthy dose of orange zest.  That'll definitely up the oranginess (new word?!?).


----------



## Alix (Feb 9, 2007)

It was great PA, thanks! Madeleine told me she prefers it plain (oven baked naked)  but she is also the kid who would choose an entirely white meal from the buffet in Mexico. Chicken breast, white rice, and vanilla ice cream. Booooring. The rest of us liked it. Thanks again, its a keeper.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad you liked it, Alix!  It's a nice change from more standard fish seasonings.  I'm about the opposite of Madeleine when it comes to salmon--I need to hide the taste as much as possible!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a few cans of salmon in the pantry. I'm not a big fan of the fried salmon pattie that is dried out and pastie in the middle that weighs like 5 lbs each. 
I would like to make a light salmon pattie or loaf to bake and pour this mixture over it. I could make small salmon balls instead of the larger portions too. 
I am not sure what I want to put in the salmon to hold it together to form a pattie, loaf or salmon ball. I am thinking about making a rice mush; and maybe not. 
I know that I am done with crackers, bread crumbs, flour, potatoes. I just want to get away from the thick crust and the gummy inside. I am trying to achieve light & crispy. 
Maybe I should stop buying canned salmon. 
#1 should I use this recipe for this? #2 is there a better recipe for the salmon pattie/loaf? (maybe I am trying to make them too dureable!)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds good, that. I love the combination of fish/seafood with fruit!


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2007)

PA, I think that marinade would also be nice for chicken! Looks good, I saved it.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been away putting this marinate together. 
Mix together:

1/3 c low sodium soy sauce
1/3 c fresh orange juice
¼ c honey
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp garlic powder
1 green onion, finely sliced

Add salmon fillets and marinate. You can then broil or grill. (I noticed that you baked yours Alix; for how long? & at what temp?)

I found a salmon recipe in a Julia Childs cookbook with similar ingredients but used canned salmon.  After discarding salmon bone, put it in 8"x8" square dish and crumble into small pieces.  Combine the above ingredients and pour over the salmon. 
Make four servings of white rice.  Heat peanut oil in a large skillet and fry rice.  Pour salmon mixture over rice and stir.  Serve on a warm platter and top with cashews and naranjita bits.  

This was soo good!  I will definitely keep the marinate recipe and use it on the grill in a few months.


----------



## Alix (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry I missed this. I baked it for about 15 minutes per 1/2 inch thickness of fish. Ended up at about a half hour and then let it sit in a warm oven while we put the stuff on the table.


----------

